#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  (request) ASNT LEVEL III Study Guide for UT,RT, MT,PT

## mol_kres

Guys....does anyone have ASNT LEVEL III Study Guide for UT,RT, MT,PT???
I really need those books....

Regards,



mol_kresSee More: (request) ASNT LEVEL III Study Guide for UT,RT, MT,PT

----------


## sudharsanam

i too need this one....

----------


## minhky032003

No one have those books really! hix hix

----------


## acier58

> Guys....does anyone have ASNT LEVEL III Study Guide for UT,RT, MT,PT???
> I really need those books....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> mol_kres



Hi,

Why you create a new thread when there is already.
In the future, do a search before creating the same thread.

Go here to download your request.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   Post #4

Regards

----------


## Musty261

Are you sure the link that you gave is still exist? Because it is not working 



> Hi,
> 
> Why you create a new thread when there is already.
> In the future, do a search before creating the same thread.
> 
> Go here to download your request.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## acier58

> Are you sure the link that you gave is still exist? Because it is not working




Dear musty261

Yes 1 year ago I was sure.
Have you noticed that the links have been posted 2 years ago.
And many hosting sites will automatically delete files that are no longer active

Regards

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

> Are you sure the link that you gave is still exist? Because it is not working




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Musty261

Dear acier58

Thanks for your sharing. They will be very helpful for me. I have searched the website for ASNT Level II & III Study Guide-Radiographic Method, but i couldnt find. If you have it and share, i will be glad.

Best regards.

----------


## mohd52100

Guys....does anyone have ASNT LEVEL III Study Guide for UT,RT, MT,PT???
I really need those books....
mohd52100@gmail.com

----------

